# Sticky  Official Microskiff.com photo gallery - Show off your skiff!!!



## paint it black

The skiff is a Copperhead, 30hp Nissan Marine.

I'm in Miami, Hialeah to be exact. 
One will find my truck in Flamingo or Homestead Bayfront Park.
Find my skiff somewhere on a flat in Florida Bay, or South Biscayne Bay. 

Black hull, two tone inside.
matte black poling platform, grab bar, and strongarm tiller.
















































Mug shot with the first red in the Copperhead.


----------



## tguasjr

The skiff is a 2010 LT25 dual hatch side console
2004 25 hp 2 stroke merc Ice blue exterior, Ivory interior with ice blue splatter, Garmin440s GPS and aluminum Caribbean Trailer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljHkiS-M7k4


----------



## RShrimp

Ok I'll Play.
Carolina J12 with 25 merc 2 stroke.(with 20 stickers) I fish mostly fresh water. Where? All over. 
It's gotta have a name. It's the smallest boat I have ever owned. I've been called that since Jr High School anyway.









Why such a small boat you ask???
Cause it fits in my Toy Hauler.









It's got a Bobs Jack Plate and Smart Tabs. I replaced the shocks with trunbuckles to turn them into "Dumb Tabs" (They were too smart!)









It's got a Stickit, 55LB Trolling motor, and a 48 quart cooler/Livewell. It's not fast, but it jumps up on top!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Custom Gheenoe LT25 center console. Based out of Orlando, FL. Most of the time you will find me out on the Wekiva River near Wekiva Island, St. John's River, Mosquito Lagoon but I can be found anywhere in the state. If there is a restaurant/bar on the water then I will probably be close to that area ;D










During duck season I may be found in this Highsider with a camo 5 HP mudmotor anywhere in central Florida










You can also find me on Lake Sinclair, GA running a white Gheenoe Classic with a 25 Yami and a TSG jack plate but you better be quick cause this is a 30+ MPH microskiff  ;D











mug shot


----------



## phishphood

I'll play too. Mine's an East Cape Caimen. 70hp Yami  2 stroker.
I mainly fish Mosquito Lagoo/Indian River, St Johns River(Sanford area), and Ormond Beach area. 
















Most recent mug shot.


----------



## jcfisher

here's mine
Ankona Native SUV
06 Yamaha 25 2 stroke
Continental Trailer
Garmin 152 GPS
homemade tiller extension from baseball bat

fish out of Rocky Creek, south of Steinhatchee








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## gnuraider

2008 Gheenoe Camo Classic - Low Front Deck, Stik Steer, Livewell, Shark Eyes, 1200 GPH Bilge
20HP Nissan 4 Stroke - Power Tilt
Located in Sunny Murfreesboro, TN - Home of the MTSU Blue Raiders, The geographic center of the great state of Tennessee, The World's largest Cedar Bucket, and the beautiful Stones River - that's where you will find me out on the water 99% of the time.

Couple Shots of the boat:

Nothing too fancy, but that's the point:









Perfect for me and my 2 best fishing bud's:









Uugg Shot:









Here's a link to my Bragging Spot Thread if you want to see more:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1226708552

Dave


----------



## Brett

My home built marsh skiff, The Grass Slipper.
15'-8" long, 50" wide, 235 lb plywood tunnel hull
She floats in 3" when I fish solo,
3-1/2" to 4" with a guest aboard.
From St. Augustine to Sebastian Inlet, playing in the ultra-skinny waters.

link to build thread:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1216352720


----------



## firecat1981

Even though she is no more I figured I'd toss up my old homemade boat. She was 15'10" with a beam of 61" and 48.5" at the water line. Powered by a new 20hp yamaha 4-stroke and weighed about 250lbs for the hull. I fished her all around tampa bay.


----------



## joshuabward

19?? 14 ft. wide john, "9.9" Frankenmerc 2 smoke, 15 pitch Solas s.s. prop, diamond tread aluminum decks, smart tabs, homegrown tiller ext./kill switch 36mph gps trying for 40mph. 
Build Thread http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1272628120/0


----------



## Bob

http://www.wetconcepts.com/FS18.htm

Flats Stalker 18 (Bateau.com FS18)
Okoume mahogany cored, epoxy & fiberglass composite.
Custom built at the WetConcepts skunkworks
18' length, 54" wide, ~ 5"-6" draft
Top Speed 27 mph (gps) with a 20 hp Honda & stock 4 blade Al.prop
Tom's jackplate w/ 5" setback
Ride's like a Bentley.


----------



## Canoeman

Here's my mini micro anchored in the flooded grass where she's most at home. The Tohatsu engine has been replaced with an Evinrude 4hp, 2 stroke, 2 cylinder--much faster now (but still not fast  :'( ).


----------



## popcorn

OK, here is my rig.










And here is the mug..










May update soon with updated pics...


----------



## adc77

My name is Aaron and my skiff is a inshore 16. 








I live in Largo Florida and you will most likely find me around Weidon Island or Fort Desoto.








specs- fifty two stroke yami, power tech 15p prop and lenco tabs. extras- minnkota bow mount,wang anchor with removable base, loop 21 push pole and some sea deck .   It will float in six inches or less and top out around 35 mph depending on load.








i moved the trim switch from my tiller handle out to the end of my diy extension.








the bottom is pretty flat but with the tabs you can get though a pretty good chop.








i just had the coffin box and grab bar added and plan to add some cushions and rope work. oh, and here is a self portrait shot from the platform last winter.


----------



## tguasjr

Here is my latest LT 25DHF. I added a rear deck insert, Strongarm Products tiller extension with kill switch, newly designed grab bar with console and soon platform all powdercoated in white. The motor is 25hp Merc that is getting a factory Mercury power trim and tilt unit. The interior has blue LED's as well as LED running lights.


----------



## mattpike77

Mine's a little different, but I think it's still a micro...


----------



## Bissell

Hi my name is justin and i run a 2011 Gheenoe NMZ, black/ice blue with an '04 15 hp merc, 2 stroke, with a bobs mini jackplate, i plan to add a rear platform. i fish the space coast, from the S. MSL to the NMZ in bannana river and everything in between.


----------



## TheDude

Not really a micro skiff...sometimes I wish it was a little bit more micro...but it's a great compromise for getting skinny and running open water here in SC. 2000 16' Hewes Bonefisher (the most micro lappy they made).


----------



## gheen_with_envy

Ok folks im out of vero Beach Vero Beach i fish the intercoastal and alot of and almost all the local lakes. I love the boats speeed with the 25 2 smoke. lol It fishes great and has landed some good fish. Whos next to post?


----------



## Jorge_Bravo

My temporary as Mel would like to call it "tin can" ;D 
1976 MonArk jon boat w/ 1977 evinrude 25

2 custom platforms and 'walkaround' gunnels


----------



## anytide

now thats a sight fishin platform right there  -nice
-anytide


----------



## joshuabward

Its not mine, I seen it on craigslist and asked the owner to send me some pics so I could preserve it here.

Fin & Feather
Owners description "1998 hull and 25 Johnson outboard with trim/tilt, manual jackplate.  Rolls aluminum trailer, offset console (you can stand and run the boat), Morse control, poling platform, Minn Kota trolling motor, Birdsall TM mount, interior lighting and running lights, live well, Bimini top."


----------



## Terry

My name is Terry and I run a 2010 Inshore 16 that has been seen in Key West, Mosquito Lagoon, Tamoka Basin, St. Augustine and most of the time Fernandina Beach.


----------



## iMacattack

Clean! Nice color!


----------



## djlay57




----------



## cutrunner

My names Royce and me and my skiff "murkin season" can be found in stuart fl mostly with the occasional keys and mosquito lagoon trips. The boat has everything but a toilet, runs upper 30mphs, and drafts puddles





















and this is my mug







oh yea, its tippy


----------



## djlay57




----------



## djlay57




----------



## tguasjr

Here is my 1988 Maverick Deluxe with a 2002 90 HP Yamaha that only has 140 hours.


----------



## GSTORY

Here is my 2011 Tracker 1648 with a 1994 Johnson 30 tiller, electric start, and a 2011 Minn Kota Riptide 55lb Bow mount trolling motor.


----------



## wmflyfisher

Not sure if this qualifies as a "micro" skiff but none the less, it is a skiff. I'm really enjoying it so far. 

JVX18CC
Yamaha F70


----------



## Mike_Poczik

Here is mine G3 1448 with Merc 25 2 smoke









Usually on the St. Johns, Wekiva, Lake Monroe, Harris Chain, Edgewater and Oak Hill.


----------



## MrSnook

> http://www.wetconcepts.com/FS18.htm
> 
> Flats Stalker 18 (Bateau.com FS18)
> Okoume mahogany cored, epoxy & fiberglass composite.
> Custom built at the WetConcepts skunkworks
> 18' length, 54" wide, ~ 5"-6" draft
> Top Speed 27 mph (gps) with a 20 hp Honda & stock 4 blade Al.prop
> Tom's jackplate w/ 5" setback
> Ride's like a Bentley.


Beautiful boat!!!!!!!!!!! The Flats Stalker is the same boat that I really want to build.


----------



## Bissell

This is my new 2011 NMZ with a 1999 15 hp 2 smoker merc


----------



## wilg999

LT25.. Yama 25, Jack Plate, Seadek







[/img]


----------



## rodriguezraul27

my first time getting her wet !!!! 1987 15 ft boston whaler w/ yamaha 50 hp ;D ;D ;D ;D here you go!!!

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw10.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw10.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw8.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw7.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/?action=view&amp;current=bw2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/raulito9506/bw2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rkulp

IMG_0185 by airmanfl, on Flickr

IMG_0188 by airmanfl, on Flickr

IMG_0189 by airmanfl, on Flickr


----------



## Cody_F

One of the best looking boats iv ever seen...Blue really stands out.


----------



## paul_osimo

Had her for 2 seasons so far, when I'm not being waked by swans, she's a pretty good fishing platform for a glorified boogie board with an outboard  ;D


----------



## tguasjr

My new to me 13' Gheenoe

Before

















After


----------



## eric_cohen

Here's Mine...


----------



## jonesie72

Long time lurker, first time poster. This is one  "lumber yard" skiff I've built at my home in Bokeelia (SW Florida).


----------



## 4m4387

2012 Banshee Extreme


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

OK, Ill play. 1957 GlassMagic Nomad.


----------



## peted

Very nice boats guys,,,, ;


----------



## acraft1720

Ok so not really a micro but this is my daily driver:


----------



## mcA896

Here's my 14' Dell Quay (Whaler imitation). Thought it was a real Whaler when I got it... but I love it nonetheless! Did a lot of structural and cosmetic repair. All new engine and rigging, still needs a little more. Need a little more pitch on the prop and thinking some blue underwater LED's and an LED spreader mounted somewhere for early morning runs.


----------



## timj

2005 Ranger Phantom / yamaha F60 my first venture into a flats boat after always having a bigger center console...  so far love it.


----------



## cutrunner

^
Nice boat collection


----------



## timj

> ^
> Nice boat collection


I suppose i needed to put a disclaimer on that pic as the contender isn't mine :'(


----------



## sbinckes

I'm new on here (and currently between boats, which I hope to soon resolve) but here is the last one I owned...

*Salcombe Flyer 440 *





































4.40M x 1.75m - Mariner/Mercury 4-stroke 30HP... I miss that boat so much!


----------



## anytide

nice!
go back and get it ...... 

welcome,


----------



## jking

Classic - Back in Florida where we belong.


----------



## anytide

nice to here you back ,now you can take me fishing..........


----------



## paint it black

Just realized that I never posted my skiff in here.

So, here it is!

2012 Ankona Copperhead Gen 2. Carbon Fiber show hatches, 3 tone decks, 60 etec, Strongarm Products casting platform with my artwork underneath, Strongarm Products backrest with an awesome TackleWebs on it. 


































































floats in almost nothing. Brandon and I had a blast weaving around these exposed areas to get to these hungry redfish.










Fish love it.


----------



## joelamothe

wanted to post pics of my skiff but page wont allow???


----------



## Stormchaser

If you have a photobucket account, put them there, and hover your mouse over the photo without clicking on it. Four options will pop up, and you need to click the one that starts with


----------



## joelamothe

Well here's my beater-
1986 14' Hull that I gutted and rebuilt to how I like it. I play along the North West Gulf Coast- Pensacola, Fl to Orange beach, Al. If see fins breaking the water, I'm stalking 'em. Specs of build are below pics.




























http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af117/251express/IM
Original boat = 1986 14' Schirrocco side console
3/8" floor and front deck w/ 1 layer of 1.5oz glass
No flotation under floor or decks
2" transom thickness rated for a 35 hp engine
5 gallon fuel tank

After build-
2 layers of Bi-Axle in the hull below the floor (strength/thickness).
29/32" floor, 29/32" front casting deck, 29/32" rear casting deck 16 ply sheeting (extremely strong).
8 oz two-part closed cell density floatation foam
Heavy color coat w/ anti-slip added.
New transom built to USCG specs rated for a 50 hp
12 gallon fuel cell below rear deck
Center console added
With 3 adults, 11 gallons of fuel, 2 batteries she tops out at 43 MPH.
20 hrs of labor, 10 gallons of resin, alot of glass, $650.00 in whole project less engine.


----------



## Homemadexj

Here's mine. Wagner 15', '03 Nissan 70hp


----------



## FlyFisherK

Name is Webb. I've got an 06 banshee extreme and love it! I'm either in Sarasota or fort Myers at school. You'll find me down in chokoloskee on the weekends.


----------



## stevenstewart

My micro

16 foot flat back canoe. 1967 3 hp that cranks up on the first or second pull everytime. Just got a jet ski trailer last night to put it on. and my 16 foot closet rod push pole. Going to ad a gunnel height poling platform soon.

Still under $1000 into it


----------



## dwin

Here it is just finished on her shakedown criuse
Gheenoe LT25 "Raptor SS"

sick steer Tohatsu 30 tnt on an atlas micro jacker


----------



## jakeway

My first Gheenoe: 2003 15'4" Highsider with 2010 6 HP Mercury.



My second Gheenoe: 2013 Classic with 2007 Mercury 9.9. Home-made Jackplate. Primary use is trout fishing Tennessee tailwaters like the Caney Fork.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

No longer own it... But this 2010 J-16 was awesome!!! I hated to see it go... But can't wait to see the new Ankona SC 18 take her place


----------



## timseketa

This is my 16' Scandy White Tunnel Hull with a 40hp Mercury


----------



## noise.boy

Third Fury in Texas.  Kevin and the boys at ECS are great!  Had another brand ordered but couldn't get a response after 6 months waiting.  This skiff is the BOMB! 








Before a couple mods.


----------



## sbinckes

Just bought my new project for £430 (about $650)
It's a Crescent 14, which is a Swedish made boat... not a skiff but we need different hulls in our waters. 










Lots of internal moulding that I'll probably build casting decks on. Topside needs some attention with filler & paint and the side console needs some glass repair. Happy days!


----------



## rorcmattiello

at least its ready...it will float? hope so...


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Bien....Benita! Now it is time for some pescado......SLIME YOUR SKIFF!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## lunchbox

Here is mine....may not exactly fit the definition of a Micro Skiff, but it's Micro in my eyes   2012 Rossiter R14 with Yamaha F40. Just got her back in Nov and have plans for several mods.


----------



## Jackson

Hey Everyone,
I'm new to the forum, so I hope I'm doing this right. I just recently purchased the new Beavertail Micro. So far I couldn't be more pleased with it. The boat has taken me a little getting used too, my last boat was an 18' Silver King Grande Master, so this is a change. I have a 30hp E-Tec, a Moonlighter push pole and an iPilot Minnkota 12Volt. I'm living in Daytona and Fishing Mosquito Lagoon. The boat goes about 26-30mph with the current prop, but I think I'll get a little more with the help of prop gods. The only fish picture I have off of my phone is a pretty wimpy trout, but it's better than nothing I suppose
http://i.imgur.com/vRka174.jpg[img]
[img]http://i.imgur.com/pMqreb2.jpg
















I'm really impressed with the finish work on this boat, look at the underside of the hatches.


----------



## paint it black

This is what replaced my Copperhead........ 









should have some more toys here soon.


----------



## Godzuki86

Here is my nearly complete action craft 1600


----------



## Damon

So many nice skiffs


----------



## Gators52__20

You aint kiddin, it's like skiff porn!


----------



## devrep




----------



## jking

> Classic - Back in Florida where we belong.


Hated to see her go.

Stripped this one down and totally refurbed it, still a work in progress.


----------



## Godzuki86

New motor today. Not micro, but still a skiff


----------



## amurleopard1967




----------



## living_water1

Older Maverick Mirage


----------



## McFly

2012 Ankona Copperhead.  Photo shows previous 30 Etec, now has 40 Etec.


----------



## Damon




----------



## CurtisWright

Fowl River 16 with a little scum.  She is almost 1 year old.


----------



## Juice73

New to the forum here's my Grizzly 1448 Jon Boat. Work in Progress... Just got the platform made at Strongarm Products.


----------



## jimdouglas850

https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/541135_4026560135414_1576589932_n.jpg?oh=206d594d6c8fde424fece0baa266653e&oe=546B4982


----------



## EdsonM

I picked up this 16 SC a few weeks ago down near Lake Okeechobee. So far I'm loving it..bit to get use to from my Pathfinder 23 LOL...but she sure gets me in the skinny skinny. Added some Seadek and just installed my Carbon Marine Tiller extension(not in pics


----------



## Southernstrain7




----------



## noeettica

*SOFA KING III !*


----------



## crboggs

She's not a micro, but she's well suited for Tampa Bay.


----------



## Alchemy

Before









After


----------



## pontiyak

Not a skiff, but its what I got. Chesapeake 16. I made a matching pair, wife and I. See ya'll on the water.


----------



## anytide

> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


very nice !!


----------



## Alchemy

anytide said:


> very nice !!


Thankyou for the compliment sir


----------



## PTFBrian

My new to me 2013 SC16


----------



## Chickentender




----------



## CPurvis

View media item 681This is my new cast and blast Jon.
2015 1436 Alumacraft LT
2006 15hp Mercury 4stroke

I just got this Alumacraft because the motor was given to me by my pops. I use an igloo sportsman 55 rotomolded cooler (just placed order for a rtic 45)up front to cast and pole from. I use a super stick push pole and also anchor pin. Was fishing from a 1432 Jon with 15 2stroke. I think I like a narrower boat better. View media item 689View media item 690View media item 682


----------



## permitchaser

RShrimp said:


> Ok I'll Play.
> Carolina J12 with 25 merc 2 stroke.(with 20 stickers) I fish mostly fresh water. Where? All over.
> It's gotta have a name. It's the smallest boat I have ever owned. I've been called that since Jr High School anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why such a small boat you ask???
> Cause it fits in my Toy Hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a Bobs Jack Plate and Smart Tabs. I replaced the shocks with trunbuckles to turn them into "Dumb Tabs" (They were too smart!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a Stickit, 55LB Trolling motor, and a 48 quart cooler/Livewell. It's not fast, but it jumps up on top!


Cool way to carry it. I know some one who made a trailer for his skiff and sleeping and eating quarters. It was very neat


----------



## permitchaser

living_water1 said:


> Older Maverick Mirage


Damn just the one I wanted to see and a cat picture........


----------



## permitchaser

Ok its not a skiff but I love it. Took 2 years to restore. Is a "97 Off Shore Mirage has a splashed Maverick Master Angler hull. 18.5' long with a Suzuki DF140. I need room for the grandsons (4)


----------



## Hairball

New to the site, but long time follower. I was going to build a GF16, but picked up a 1971 Scout 13 and completely restored/refit the boat with my son. The project took 6 months (just finished up) and she is runs great with a new DF20a.


----------



## CPurvis

Hairball said:


> New to the site, but long time follower. I was going to build a GF16, but picked up a 1971 Scout 13 and completely restored/refit the boat with my son. The project took 6 months (just finished up) and she is runs great with a new DF20a.


Nice set up!


----------



## Damon

Not exactly a micro, but it floats where a micro does.
22' Panga with tower and 115 floating in nothing.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Here she is less than 1 week old. Only splashed twice. EastCape Caimen LITE. Ice Blue with Black Powder Coating. 40HP Tohat Tiller. Located somewhere between the Texas/Louisiana border and Mexico

View media item 1046View media item 1045View media item 1044View media item 1042View media item 1040View media item 1036View media item 1035View media item 1034


----------



## skifflife

I can't figure out how to post pic of mine


----------



## yobata

skifflife said:


> I can't figure out how to post pic of mine


http://www.microskiff.com/threads/posting-photos.39740/


----------



## Tx_Whipray

1999 Hells Bay Whipray tunnel. 1999 Yamaha 40HP 2 stroke. I've been thinking about a repower and possibly I full refit in 2017.


----------



## Panama1one

This is my 2015 Ankona Native17 SUV. I really love the boat.
View attachment 1748

View attachment 1749
View attachment 1750
View attachment 1751
View attachment 1752


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Gheenoe Lt25 25 hp Zuke. Pedmont NC. (This pic is in the Keys)









Same rig sitting pretty in the snow.


----------



## perrymcfly

_MG_6508




__
perrymcfly


__
Jan 19, 2017


__
1



Sitting pretty


----------



## HBFanatic

View attachment 7458
View attachment 7459
View attachment 7460
View attachment 7461
View attachment 7462
View attachment 7463


----------



## HBFanatic

2006 Gordon Waterman originally built by Tom as an electric trolling motor boat for use on a private lake in St Simons Ga. Tom bought it back in 09 and installed engine and put trailer under it. Although it has HB decals, it has Gordon ID numbers and is registered in NC as a Gordon. Extremely light. Everything has been refurbished 3000 spent on hull scratch removal. Like new. Perfect for my old azz to sit on that comfortable seat and let my son drive it like he stole it. Very skinny


----------



## HBFanatic

Tx_Whipray said:


> 1999 Hells Bay Whipray tunnel. 1999 Yamaha 40HP 2 stroke. I've been thinking about a repower and possibly I full refit in 2017.


Love them Whips. Got a 2000 with 2010 Yammie 50 2 stroke


----------



## HBFanatic

View attachment 7503


----------



## JMZ400

2001 Pathfinder 17T
Ocala, FL


----------



## Forcefed

95' Silver King 16


----------



## Flat Mad

2016 mitzi 17


----------



## Tojdowski

tguasjr said:


> The skiff is a 2010 LT25 dual hatch side console
> 2004 25 hp 2 stroke merc Ice blue exterior, Ivory interior with ice blue splatter, Garmin440s GPS and aluminum Caribbean Trailer.


Nice set up


----------



## Tojdowski

Tojdowski said:


> Nice set up


I like your style, best of luck!


----------



## Howard Cummings

Canoeman said:


> Here's my mini micro anchored in the flooded grass where she's most at home. The Tohatsu engine has been replaced with an Evinrude 4hp, 2 stroke, 2 cylinder--much faster now (but still not fast :'( ).


----------



## Howard Cummings

what brand of boat is this fine craft


----------



## CPurvis

The Low Down
2017 Skimmer Skiff 14.6
Yamaha F25
Atlas Microjacker
Raymarine dragonfly pro7
Power pole micro
Stiffy Hybrid 18'


----------



## Tarponfisher92

She’s a 2014 Skimmer with a 15hp merc 4 stroke. Needs a few things like casting platform and eventually new motor once I find the right deal. I’m pleased with it tho!!


----------



## James4litre

Nice, how fast is she with a 40?


McFly said:


> 2012 Ankona Copperhead. Photo shows previous 30 Etec, now has 40 Etec.


----------



## James4litre

I have a 2000 15’ Stott Craft. It’s a solid little boat that handles rough water well for it’s size. I don’t know a ton about the builder but see new models occasionally.
I’ve had her all over Florida and will be selling her this winter to upgrade to an Action Craft.


----------



## SnookNocker

Boat: 2001 Stumpnocker 5 15' V-model
Engine: 2005 Mercury 60hp

This boat was originally used to hunt gators up in North FL. It was a side console, tiller steer with a small 25hp 4 stroke. I restored the boat in the end of 2016 and converted it to center console with remote. Every nut, bolt, screw, wire, cable and piece of hardware was new at the end of 2016 to include new gelcoat on the entire interior in 3 different shades. White was the base color and off white on the floor and casting platform and front deck to reduce glare. Inside all the compartments and livewell were finished in Sky Blue gelcoat.

I re-powered the boat not long after the restoration with a 60hp Mercury. The engine was gone through by Chris Carson Marine in Key Largo. Needless to say, this little boat hauls butt and handles the afternoon chop like it's not even there. Performance with a 17p prop at WOT is right at 52mph GPS. Currently set up with a 15p prop it tops out right at 45mph GPS and is basically unaffected by load. Comfortable, quiet cruise is 29mph @ 3600rpm.

Even with the "deep v" the boat still floats in only 8 inches of water. I live only a few minutes from the Indian River Lagoon and fish it often. It's currently setup to drift the grass flats and fish up near the mangroves. Trolling motor is next on the list... Great little boat that was easy on the wallet!


----------



## crboggs

2017 Spear Glades X Tunnel (50 HP Tohatsu Tiller)


----------



## Jean

My brand new home built 14ft microskiff!!


----------



## Jean

Bow shot


----------



## Chaser88

17' Lagoon Skiffs Chaser
Fort Lauderdale, FL
Powered by a 40hp Tohatsu


----------



## Austin Bustamante

New to me caimen!


----------



## Shiloh

My 13 Gheenoe NMZ right at home in the NE FL flood grass.
BC


----------



## Wvidal

It has taken longer than I thought to transform my duck hunting boat to a more capable fishing boat but it’s just about there. It’s a 2015 G3 1860DK with a 60hp Yamaha. We added a poling platform, put a 20 gallon fuel tank and a battery box in the bow, a grab bar console, aqua marine deck, and a minnkota trolling motor. There are a few odds and ends to button up but she’s come along way.


----------



## Kapke

Here is my 2018 beavertail mosquito.


----------



## hawkman

Here she is after my first time of limiting out on flounder (4) and knowing I'd do it after the first two. A great day.


----------



## TtoTHEdub

1970 similar to a Johnsen with a Suzuki 9.9 2 stroke gets it to 18mph. stays pretty much in the banana and Indian river near the dragon. working on a poling platform for her. stripped the inside and made front casting deck and now adding a false floor


----------



## Fenceman

Piranha Raso P140 with a Tohatsu 20 fuel injected 4 stroke, Bobs hydraulic jack plate, smart tabs, and a little bitty gas tank. Made it 38 miles yesterday on 2.8 gallons.


----------



## Tonyskiff

Home build ski boat to center console conversion 14ft powered by 2018 60hp Suzuki top speed 41mph longest trip in one day was 75 nautical miles. Simrad go7, JL audio, boss Bluetooth player, yeti cooler, hydraulic steering, sea star 10” setback plate, all polished chrome fixtures, teak/chrome rubrail. Fish caught so far Mahi, black fin tuna, kingfish, grouper, snapper. Total time spend on build 6 month few hours a day weather permitting. Total project cost including new engine $13,800


----------



## Red Beard's lawn

1985 gheenoe highsider 15 4 reworked into a nmz will have the 1982 evinrude 15 hp ready by the weekend. Floats skinny even with my bigazz. Named the like red hooker .first time poster hope the picture work.


----------



## Red Beard's lawn

Me floating.


----------



## Red Beard's lawn

She started like this


----------



## Red Beard's lawn

Lil red hooker


----------



## Red Beard's lawn

More


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

My 1971 Kennedy craft. 18hp 2 stroke Nissan pushing her along,Garmin striker 4 fish finder/gps. Nothing fancy but she’s a work in progress!


----------



## Red Beard's lawn




----------



## Red Beard's lawn

Just got her this weekend. Time for customizations. Lol. Gheenoe classic


----------



## georgiadrifter

Salt Marsh Heron 16
Seafoam
50hp Tohatsu in Beluga white
Lenco trim tabs
Bait well
Float On trailer with aluminum wheels
Spare tire and hub


----------



## Richard Bosela

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 79398
> View attachment 79396
> Salt Marsh Heron 16
> Seafoam
> 50hp Tohatsu in Beluga white
> Lenco trim tabs
> Bait well
> Float On trailer with aluminum wheels
> Spare tire and hub


----------



## Richard Bosela

Nice! Is that a tinted white cap finish? , what Awlgrip color
Off white? Thanks


----------



## georgiadrifter

It’s a


Richard Bosela said:


> Nice! Is that a tinted white cap finish? , what Awlgrip color
> Off white? Thanks


 Thx.....Matterhorn white deck (Awlgrip)
And a Seafoam hull (Awlgrip)


----------



## FrankZinCLE

My current set up


----------



## Mark Moore




----------



## kbanashek




----------



## Spliceless

SM144 dual purpose duck boat use Honda 20hp and Copperhead 23


----------



## MN16

My Gheenoe Super 16, 20 hsp Suzuki


----------



## JMac82

Good to see this thread back on top. Always up for a little Skiff Porn.


----------



## Czech_Mate

ECS Glide


----------



## JT McStravic

2019 Ankona cayenne


----------



## Chad Cohn

JT McStravic said:


> 2019 Ankona cayenne
> View attachment 113268


This is absolutely one of the best photos I have ever seen on this site.


----------



## JT McStravic

Thanks man! Nature did all the work I just pulled out the ole phone


----------



## Wetwork

Not a TPS, but works for me. Platform coming soon.


----------



## Snoball




----------



## Marcus Medero

2002 15' Johnsen Skiff w/ 40 HP Mercury


----------



## 07_lt_25

I'm new to the forum, but located in Bradenton.
This is my low tide 25
Mods include: jack plate, jl speakers, fusion head unit, dual battery tender, poling platform, and transom blue leds
Future mods: 4 blade prop


----------



## Hoang

2020 Salt Boat Works FRS-15
2019 Zuke 20 w/Shaw Wing Cav Plate and @Jred Carbon extension
Atlas Micro Jack Plate
Minn Kota Terrova iPilot w/QD mount
60aH Amped Outdoors LifePO4 
Lowrance 7Ti with Suzuki SMIS connection to the outboard
McClain Galvanized trailer

Photo as of 06-13-2020









Photo on March 13th after Game Warden inspection day. Went straight to the lake for a wet test.












































23.5mph max speed solo.
18-20.5mph max speed with 2 people.











44#lbs. Optima Blue Top 55aH
vs
14#lbs. Amped Outdoors 60aH LifePO4


----------



## Mako 181

Here Is One Of Mine!


----------



## Terry

Here’s a few recent photos of mine.


----------



## Terry

Another...


----------



## CLPKNG

paint it black said:


> The skiff is a Copperhead, 30hp Nissan Marine.
> 
> I'm in Miami, Hialeah to be exact.
> One will find my truck in Flamingo or Homestead Bayfront Park.
> Find my skiff somewhere on a flat in Florida Bay, or South Biscayne Bay.
> 
> Black hull, two tone inside.
> matte black poling platform, grab bar, and strongarm tiller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug shot with the first red in the Copperhead.


Very nice


----------



## CLPKNG

Terry said:


> Here’s a few recent photos of mine.
> View attachment 151085
> View attachment 151086
> View attachment 151087


Sweet skiff, love it


----------



## CLPKNG

Terry said:


> Here’s a few recent photos of mine.
> View attachment 151085
> View attachment 151086
> View attachment 151087


Sweet skiff, love it


----------



## SeaDrifter

I am Michael Trowbridge in Port O’Connor, Texas. Over the past six months I have been building Skipjack, a Salt Boatworks FRS14. It’s crazy that she only drafts 2 1/2” loaded with gear, 6 gallons of fuel, and me!


----------



## CLPKNG

CLPKNG said:


> Sweet skiff, love it


Really sweet skiff


----------



## CLPKNG

SeaDrifter said:


> I am Michael Trowbridge in Port O’Connor, Texas. Over the past six months I have been building Skipjack, a Salt Boatworks FRS14. It’s crazy that she only drafts 2 1/2” loaded with gear, 6 gallons of fuel, and me!
> 
> View attachment 154081


Very nice


----------



## Tyler Mcneely

Pretty small of a microskiff here from the Jax coast. I run a small bote rover with a 6hp but will upgrade to a 9hp. The little bote has grown on me especially since I can get into less then 5 inches of water and is big enough to fit my gear and catch a decent fish or two.


----------



## B. Gregory

2014 Towee - 20 Suzuki - 2nd Owner - Raleigh, NC


----------



## loganlogan

B. Gregory said:


> 2014 Towee - 20 Suzuki - 2nd Owner - Raleigh, NC
> View attachment 155833
> 
> 
> View attachment 155834
> 
> 
> View attachment 155835


Do those boats do wheelies when on the back platform? I'm not familiar with a towee. Are they as wet a ride, as a gheenoe?


----------



## B. Gregory

loganlogan said:


> Do those boats do wheelies when on the back platform? I'm not familiar with a towee. Are they as wet a ride, as a gheenoe?


No, they stay pretty flat. Im 6'2 with a few pounds on me and I don't have a problem. Even with two big boys in the boat I can ease over inches of water with little to no problems.


----------



## Nhutch40

2014 dragonfly marsh hen w/ 20hp Yamaha. Corpus Christi TX.


----------



## Snakesurf




----------



## MatthewEOD

Couple pics of my Bossman Morgan Skimmer. She really needs a spa day with wet sand and some polish. I just keep fishing every day I have available so I dont ever get to it. Doubt the rail down would take that long. Love the boat overall.


----------



## Swflz

New pride and joy, hells bay pro


----------



## BrownDog

Before:
Center console with rod lockers 










After:


----------



## markp1958

1520 side console


----------



## markp1958

j14 when I picked it up many mods ago


----------



## markp1958

13 hs when I picked it up runs fast and shallow w/ 15 hp 2stk


----------



## Loogie

Just picked up our new BT Mosquito, can't wait to break it in! The fish stand no chance!


----------



## Mike Haydon

Snakesurf said:


> View attachment 166423
> View attachment 166424


Is this a raso?


----------



## BDann

Here’s my boat, 1854 gator trax, 70hp Suzuki, removable bowfishing light rails in the bow.


----------



## FlatsMafia

Fin and Feather 16
Got a Yamaha 15 put on but no pics with it yet


----------



## Mike Haydon

MatthewEOD said:


> Couple pics of my Bossman Morgan Skimmer. She really needs a spa day with wet sand and some polish. I just keep fishing every day I have available so I dont ever get to it. Doubt the rail down would take that long. Love the boat overall.


Hey "Bossman" could you please show me some more pics of your console. I'm in the planning stages of a build and like the look, shape, and even how it looks to hinge open to work on stuff? Thanks ,Michael (727)637-1241


----------



## Mike Haydon

markp1958 said:


> 1520 side console
> View attachment 170808


I love your boat man, what's she draft? Is it hard getting a date when your that harry or do women like to rub their fingers through it? Lol


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola

2021 Eldora, 40 hp tiller with extension and stand up grab bar. Needs to be on the water.


----------



## loganlogan

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> 2021 Eldora, 40 hp tiller with extension and stand up grab bar. Needs to be on the water.


Wow!


----------



## mudd_minnow

Nice skiffs, here is my 1968 Skeeter boat. I’m doing a lot of upgrades, painting, decking and such. I’ll post everything when I’m done.


----------



## Lkillinger

2003 15‘ Willy Classic


----------



## ELEMENTALSKIFFS

2002 Carolina skiff v series 17' I fish mainly Bayport to Cedar Key


----------



## Capt. Moose

98’ Whipray with some famous guy at the helm.


----------



## mudd_minnow

Nice


----------



## Boatright

Elementalskiffs, nice carolina skiff. I just bought a 17. What size access hatches are in the front deck?


----------



## python

love the inspiration in here. going to use this for my next boat


----------



## Natemanz

B.Lee said:


> I'll start it off, even though it wasn't my idea (that credit goes to Fernandina Josh  )
> 
> The rules:
> 
> 
> 
> post at least one pic, preferably more, of your skiff
> post some details, specs, etc of same skiff
> post your general location (especially if not noted in your profile)
> post a shot of your mug if you are so inclined, so we can recognize you at the ramp next time we meet
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Titusville, fish mainly NIRL/Scottsmoor and some Mosquito Lagoon. The skiff is a home-built, 15'7" skiff w/ a 15hp Evinrude.
> 
> Here's how she sits today, still under construction, but getting closer...
Click to expand...




B.Lee said:


> I'll start it off, even though it wasn't my idea (that credit goes to Fernandina Josh  )
> 
> The rules:
> 
> 
> 
> post at least one pic, preferably more, of your skiff
> post some details, specs, etc of same skiff
> post your general location (especially if not noted in your profile)
> post a shot of your mug if you are so inclined, so we can recognize you at the ramp next time we meet
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Titusville, fish mainly NIRL/Scottsmoor and some Mosquito Lagoon. The skiff is a home-built, 15'7" skiff w/ a 15hp Evinrude.
> 
> Here's how she sits today, still under construction, but getting closer...
Click to expand...










17’ 6” Sabine Skiffs Versatile have a Tohatsu MFS50 motor on it instead of the freedom in the picture


----------



## markp1958

2015 Action Craft Flats Pro TE I love the ride and it's fast!


----------



## The Dandy Dory

2018 duxbury dory it's a 16' with a 25 hp Yamaha. Fishing the coast of maine and a certain marsh in southern maine.


----------



## Mike Haydon

BrownDog said:


> Before:
> Center console with rod lockers
> 
> View attachment 168986
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 168988
> 
> 
> View attachment 168989


Are you from pasco county fl? (727) is why I ask.


----------



## BrownDog

Mike Haydon said:


> Are you from pasco county fl? (727) is why I ask.


grew up in ST. Pete before moving to SC over a decade ago.


----------



## tim in nc

2005 Dolphin Super Skiff, 70 hp Suzuki


----------



## 76mako23

Some good looking skiffs here!


----------



## Whip

2013 Ghenoee 20 Merc, till the new sled arrives. From East TN with trips to the Northern Gulf.


----------



## Chris_Elkins




----------



## Chris_Elkins

85 Dolphin Backcounty, restored.


----------



## Chris_Elkins




----------



## maismo12

12’ Jon Boat w/ casting deck
6hp 4-stroke Tohatsu (5hp with 6hp carb)

I pole it backwards, standing on the cooler. Fun little boat - it gets pretty skinny and turns on a dime. Get's pretty skinny.

Has been a nice stop gap until I get a skiff at the beginning of next year.


----------



## southerncannuck

Whip said:


> 2013 Ghenoee 20 Merc, till the new sled arrives. From East TN with trips to the Northern Gulf.
> View attachment 186344


Must fly with a 20


----------



## mudd_minnow

1968 Skeeter boat


----------



## Chasewiese

2016 Beavertail Micro

Added quite a but to the boat since I picked it up, love this thing and couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## Nattybluedread

Natemanz said:


> View attachment 182071
> 
> 17’ 6” Sabine Skiffs Versatile have a Tohatsu MFS50 motor on it instead of the freedom in the picture


Nice


----------



## Nattybluedread

Whip said:


> 2013 Ghenoee 20 Merc, till the new sled arrives. From East TN with trips to the Northern Gulf.
> View attachment 186344


Nice gheenoe


----------



## Nattybluedread

Capt. Moose said:


> 98’ Whipray with some famous guy at the helm.
> View attachment 180061


The man


----------



## creekrunner

A lot of good look`n boats in here. Ya`ll are giving me some great ideas for mine.


----------



## Hardcharger251

Ankona Native SUV 17


----------



## Edziu

My HPX I call the geriatric skiff. Handlebars everywhere. I am trading it in for a Spear Jireh.


----------



## Hattez

2020 Dorado W/ custom pocket tunnel hull and raised & reinforced transom to accept larger HP motor.


----------



## Edziu

Lo


Brett said:


> My home built marsh skiff, The Grass Slipper.
> 15'-8" long, 50" wide, 235 lb plywood tunnel hull
> She floats in 3" when I fish solo,
> 3-1/2" to 4" with a guest aboard.
> From St. Augustine to Sebastian Inlet, playing in the ultra-skinny waters.
> 
> link to build thread:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1216352720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Love it! Simple and homemade. Ya mon!


----------



## 18lostmen

2018 East Cape Lostmen

Really loved the gray hull with black accents. This little thing has impressed me time and time again! I was worried the 60 wouldn't be big enough but its more than enough power.


----------



## snooker007

18lostmen said:


> 2018 East Cape Lostmen
> 
> Really loved the gray hull with black accents. This little thing has impressed me time and time again! I was worried the 60 wouldn't be big enough but its more than enough power.
> View attachment 194048
> 
> View attachment 194047
> 
> View attachment 194046
> 
> View attachment 194045


Great boat


----------



## snooker007

Hattez said:


> View attachment 193618
> 
> View attachment 193619
> 
> 
> 2020 Dorado W/ custom pocket tunnel hull and raised & reinforced transom to accept larger HP motor.


Nice set up. What is the draft?


----------



## snooker007

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> 2021 Eldora, 40 hp tiller with extension and stand up grab bar. Needs to be on the water.


Perfect set up


----------



## Plumb Crazy

Wonderful boat. I hope to get to ride in a SUV one day. I always liked the build.


----------



## Edziu

Lovely!



18lostmen said:


> 2018 East Cape Lostmen
> 
> 
> 
> 18lostmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 East Cape Lostmen
> 
> Really loved the gray hull with black accents. This little thing has impressed me time and time again! I was worried the 60 wouldn't be big enough but its more than enough power.
> View attachment 194048
> 
> View attachment 194047
> 
> View attachment 194046
> 
> View attachment 194045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really loved the gray hull with black accents. This little thing has impressed me time and time again! I was worried the 60 wouldn't be big enough but its more than enough power.
> View attachment 194048
> 
> View attachment 194047
> 
> View attachment 194046
> 
> View attachment 194045
Click to expand...


----------



## VASKIFF

Finally some progress on my 13’ Highsider buildout. Still got some small stuff to finish, but she’s almost ready to go.


----------



## Edziu

👍🏽🦀👏🏽


----------



## Ajax1980

Hardcharger251 said:


> View attachment 192442
> 
> Ankona Native SUV 17


sweet! did Blue Point do your poling platform?


----------



## Ajax1980

B.Lee said:


> I'll start it off, even though it wasn't my idea (that credit goes to Fernandina Josh  )
> 
> The rules:
> 
> 
> 
> post at least one pic, preferably more, of your skiff
> post some details, specs, etc of same skiff
> post your general location (especially if not noted in your profile)
> post a shot of your mug if you are so inclined, so we can recognize you at the ramp next time we meet
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Titusville, fish mainly NIRL/Scottsmoor and some Mosquito Lagoon. The skiff is a home-built, 15'7" skiff w/ a 15hp Evinrude.
> 
> Here's how she sits today, still under construction, but getting closer...
Click to expand...

2021 60 hp Suzuki on a 2007 Refurbished Ranger Banshee16' 8 ''. Atlas jack plate, Hummingbird scanner and GPS, power pole, 80lb thrust 24v Trolling motor


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures

Heron 16


----------



## Mike Haydon

JaxFishingAdventures said:


> Heron 16
> View attachment 202006


Love the ride! Did you have the center pipework built?


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures

Mike Haydon said:


> Love the ride! Did you have the center pipework built?


Yes. A local shop fabricated it and the casting platform.


----------



## Hardcharger251

Ajax1980 said:


> sweet! did Blue Point do your poling platform?


Haven’t been on here in a minute. J-fab in mobile Alabama did my platform and grab bar.


----------



## Navarre Ben

My HSkiff 18. I’ve had it about 2 months now. I can’t say enough good about this boat. It handles everything you throw at it.


----------



## Liledgy

My sons bought this from an old friend of mine. It had been sitting since 2009. , new ignition switch , fuel lines, lower unit oil, etc. Need to change impeller. Ran great on its maiden voyage


----------



## Bccmurray

A bit bigger then a micro but I'm now looking for something up to 10hp


----------



## Mike Haydon

Hattez said:


> View attachment 193618
> 
> View attachment 193619
> 
> 
> 2020 Dorado W/ custom pocket tunnel hull and raised & reinforced transom to accept larger HP motor.


I love this setup. Going to finish my projects console similar. Any more pics, maybe of the console?


----------



## MRichardson

2022 Evo X. Still smells new.


----------



## harrtraj




----------



## Rumrunner

Bccmurray said:


> A bit bigger then a micro but I'm now looking for something up to 10hp


Very nice! Did it come with the bimini or did you have it installed after purchase?


----------



## matt_baker_designs




----------



## jr912

Love the boat porn in this thread!


----------



## masonFish

Chris_Elkins said:


> View attachment 187889


Chris, sent you a PM


----------



## Bccmurray

Still have my bigger flats boat but picked up this recently for quick trips. Fished both days this weekend and burned around 1/2 gallon.


----------



## StayOn'Em




----------



## Mike Haydon

StayOn'Em said:


> View attachment 218596
> 
> View attachment 218595


Ol Rambo on the front I see. Lol


----------



## StayOn'Em

Mike Haydon said:


> Ol Rambo on the front I see. Lol


She can't get enough bow time that's for sure and she hates jet skiers 🤣


----------



## VA-Gheenoe

13' Gheenoe Highsider.


----------



## fred1369

Just took delivery... time for the break in period and setup


----------



## FlippinFish

harrtraj said:


> View attachment 212659
> View attachment 212660


Who did your deck?


----------



## FlippinFish

Navarre Ben said:


> View attachment 204526
> 
> View attachment 204525
> 
> View attachment 204527
> My HSkiff 18. I’ve had it about 2 months now. I can’t say enough good about this boat. It handles everything you throw at it.


Beautiful sled! Cutie on the bow…Merry Christmas


----------



## harrtraj

FlippinFish said:


> Who did your deck?


Castaway Customs


----------



## Wetwork

Here is my "microskiff". I know its not everyones cup of tea but it fits my needs for now. Shallow Sport 15.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Wetwork said:


> Here is my "microskiff". I know its not everyones cup of tea but it fits my needs for now. Shallow Sport 15.
> View attachment 226546
> 
> View attachment 226547
> 
> 
> View attachment 226544
> 
> View attachment 226543


Cool boat


----------



## Mike Haydon

Wetwork said:


> Here is my "microskiff". I know its not everyones cup of tea but it fits my needs for now. Shallow Sport 15.
> View attachment 226546
> 
> View attachment 226547
> 
> 
> View attachment 226544
> 
> View attachment 226543


How does it handle?


----------



## Wetwork

Mike Haydon said:


> How does it handle?


Runs great, turns really well, and gets up shallow. Its not as polite on the pole as a poling skiff but its light enough and agile enough for me.


----------



## mrjzinn

Homebuilt Salt Boatworks FRS-15
Living in Austin but head coastal whenever possible


----------

